# Suche 1x Gästepass



## Melandi9r (19. Mai 2012)

Hi 
Da ich absolut 0 Diablo Erfahrung habe würde ich das spiel vor einem eventuellen Kauf gern erstmal testen. Würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn noch jemand einen Gästepass über hat und mir diesen überlassen würde.


Mfg und großem Danke Melan... =)


----------

